# Prob:Serveur de reception @live.fr



## oreh (8 Août 2008)

Tout d'abord bonjour, j'ai tenté d'utiliser "mail" avec le plugin "httpmail" pour mon adresse ***@live.fr . Le serveur d'envoi SMTP marche très bien mais par contre je ne trouve pas le bon serveur de reception, j'ai essayé "httpmail.live.fr" ou encore "live.fr" mais aucun ne marche. Est ce que quelqu'un pourrait me venir en aide ?
merci d'avance.


----------



## pascalformac (8 Août 2008)

bienvenue
il y a un énorme sujet -en theorie unique- hotmail dans Mail

http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/compte-hotmail-dans-mail-180009-23.html

et dans le fil utiliser la recherche interne au fil ( celle à coté d'outils)


----------



## Pharmacos (8 Août 2008)

Quitte ton adresse live et prend un gmail


----------



## oreh (8 Août 2008)

J'ai suivie le sujet "hotmail dans mail" et s'est maintenant mon serveur d'envoi qui ne marche pas. 
J'utilise Macfreepop et j'ai configuré un compte sur mail comme indiqué dans le sujet " hotmail dans mail". Je reçois très bien les emails mais lorsque je veu en envoyé, un message d'erreur s'affiche :  

Le serveur SMTP "smtp.orange.fr" a refusé le mot de passe de l'utilisateur "****@live.fr"
Veuillez entrer à nouveau votre mot de passe ou annuler l'opération.

J'ai beau entrer le mot de passe de mon adresse @live.fr mais rien ni fait le message d'erreur réaparé ...
Quelqu'un peu m'aidé ??


----------



## pascalformac (8 Août 2008)

on reprend
le sujet hotmail dans Mail a été pointé non seulement pour que tu le lises mais pour que tu y postes!

Ceci afin de ne pas éparpiller les réponses mais au contraire de les concentrer au bénéfice de tous , lecteurs avec souci proche  et aidants


----------

